# Epson XP-750 printer



## Petter Adsen (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm currently considering switching from Linux to FreeBSD, as I used it several years ago and I miss it  The only problem is that I am dependent on using the printer mentioned in the title, and as far as I have been able to determine, the only available drivers are the Linux binary-only drivers I'm currently using. They consist of a PPD, a CUPS filter, and two libraries.

Would it be possible to use these drivers under the Linux compatibility layer? Has anyone tried?

The printer has USB, Ethernet and WiFi, and using the scanner portion is not important to me, but I need to be able to print. As an alternative, I guess I could run Linux in a VM and print from there, but that seems like hassle.

Thanks for any advice.

Petter


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 4, 2015)

An FYI from linux(4)


> The linux module provides limited Linux ABI (application binary interface) compatibility for userland applications.  The module provides the following significant facilities:



I would be weary about it from the driver perspective.  The userland application part may be fine but if you don't have the driver to make use of it that doesn't do much good.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2015)

Dim memory suggests that some people have used Linux binary drivers this way, but whether it will work for that printer is hard to say.  Depends on the binary.


----------



## Petter Adsen (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. I have installed FreeBSD 10.1 in a VM and will test it today. If it doesn't work, I guess I have two options - 1) Print from a VM running Linux, or 2) Buy a new printer. I'll post here whether or not it works when I've tested.

Can anyone suggest a manufacturer that generally has better open-source support than Epson, who seems to focus on Linux only? What do people use on the BSD's? I mostly need to print pictures.


----------

